# Programming guide for basic cable on MCE



## madamd (Sep 15, 2006)

Here is my situation: I have basic cable from my local cable provider and have just purchased MCE2005. This past July I built my FIRST pc and have had great success! Those of you who have done the same will agree with me when I say:" I will NEVER buy off the shelf AGAIN! I will spare you the long spec list of my computer and get straight to the point. I am planning on purchasing an analog PVR for my pc, at the same time I will be buying a 37" flat-panel LCD TV (still cant pick the model I want yet). The PVR I have chosen to buy is MCE certified/compatible.
My question is will MCE generate a programming guide with my basic cable(basic meaning no cable box)? And does anyone have any good card (PVR) suggestions? Any information is helpful, thanks, MADAMD


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

madamd said:


> Here is my situation: I have basic cable from my local cable provider and have just purchased MCE2005. This past July I built my FIRST pc and have had great success! Those of you who have done the same will agree with me when I say:" I will NEVER buy off the shelf AGAIN! I will spare you the long spec list of my computer and get straight to the point. I am planning on purchasing an analog PVR for my pc, at the same time I will be buying a 37" flat-panel LCD TV (still cant pick the model I want yet). The PVR I have chosen to buy is MCE certified/compatible.
> My question is will MCE generate a programming guide with my basic cable(basic meaning no cable box)? And does anyone have any good card (PVR) suggestions? Any information is helpful, thanks, MADAMD


Re: Cards. I have the AverMedia UltraTV 1500 MCE and like it. Another good brand would be Hauppauge. Both are MCE certified brands. I also bought a Microsoft MCE remote. Both of my purchases were from newegg.com.

As to cable listings, no problem. MCE will download them automatically (basic cable listings) once you set it up.
You can also get listings from TitanTV.com, which I recommend highly.


----------



## madamd (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Cholly!


----------

